# The right wing party and grooming



## Nothereed (Nov 25, 2022)

Oops. Defending known pedophiles? Man who would of thought. it's almost like the right wing party is full of fucking hypocrites.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...gaetz-20-republicans-trafficking/10167082002/
20 voting no on stopping human trafficking
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/04/08/rnc-staffer-child-porn-case-00024031
A former GOP stratigest (2018) for Donald Trump Caught with child pornagraphy
https://stuffthatspins.com/2016/04/28/who-has-more-sex-offenders-republicans-or-democrats/
Have a long list of sex offenders. You have almost 4 minutes of scrolling before you got democrats.

This one not specifically grooming but still absurd indecency
https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...-allegedly-masturbating-preschool-1234614263/
This one has a mix
https://slate.com/news-and-politics...ts-talk-about-republicans-and-sex-crimes.html


At the end of the day pedohiles and actual groomers are gross. LGBTQ people are not that. They are happen chance to be lesbian, gay, bi, trans and or queer. That's it. Individuals first, group second.
If ANY of them were to do any thing like that, the community would throw them out instantly because you know.
Pedohiles are gross. Insane I have to state the obvious here


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)

Well that was fun while it lasted.


----------

